# 98 Altima timing chain guide fasteners



## Iceman62 (Nov 17, 2018)

I am replacing the timing chain on my 98 Altima (2.4L). I found
*TSB#: *NTB98-055a suggesting that different bolts are required for the tension side guide on the lower chain. I can order them but does anyone know if the these are standard bolts or something special? The TSB shows 13075-40F20 for the replacement bolt but the online parts catalog shows 13075-40F01.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It depends on which guide you have. If the hole in the guide is around 8-9MM in size, then use the 13075-40F01 bolts. If the holes in the guide are much larger, around 14MM, then use the 13075-40F20 bolts, which have a larger shoulder on them to fit the hole in the guide. The later style, -40F01 bolts, are 8Mx1.25...but I can't recall what the length of the bolt is. You could use a metric bolt from the hardware store, but you want to make sure it's the correct hardness. The bolts from Nissan run about $3-4 each, depending on which bolt you have. 
While you have it apart, remove the tensioners and oil filter and spray brake cleaner or carb cleaner through them; wait until the brake cleaner blows out of the filter adapter base when blowing out the lower tensioner oil channel. Follow this with compressed air. This will clear out any debris in the oil channels that might restrict oil flow to the tensioners. Also, if you have two, small chain guides on the upper timing chain, remove and discard them as they are not needed and it may prevent a chain rattle noise associated with them.


----------

